# 100 mile ...... done



## madguern (7 Sep 2010)

After a lousy weekend last weekend , I helped a mate this weekend complete one of his challenges. He turned 40 this year and decided to set himself 40 challenges. We live on a small island and a circuit of the island is approx 23 miles, so the route was set. A ride around the island 4 and a bit times finishing at a pub just far enough to make the 100.

It was an early start as I had to ride to the start point, so up at 0500 and then breakfast of porridge, juice and Tea. Bottle out of fridge and electrolytes and hydration power added. Pick up bag pre-packed with gels and energy bars. Lights on bike on off I went. Reached start point just before 0600, met up with mate and off we started. He is not a season cycle nut so we agree a pace to ride at. This was slower than my normal pace but this was not my challenge. The great thing about riding on this island at this time is the peace, nobody up and in the first lap we me met three cars. We were also blessed with a beautiful sun rise which spurred me on. In the middle of the lap is one of the hills on my list to complete so what better time to try when nobody around. To help the road was closed to cars as previously the national hill climb was using it. So I went for it, nearly killed me but what an achievement. My mate walked, but hey, his rules.

Two hours later first lap done, still feeling fresh we went again. Completed the first half and though , i rode the hill once why do it again. So started walking, then the little voice in my head started talking. Ride the hill again , walk next time. So On the bike, clip in and off i went again, got to top little drink and away we went. Second lap done ......

It was getting light now, more cars so must be doing quite well. The knees started to hurt so we had a little stop to top up on fluid, i tried the energy bars, hmmm jury out on taste but kept me going. Off again and yes climbed the hill for a third time. At this point around 60 miles I started to think ..... we can do this. Fourth lap and a little mix up, a comfort break for me and my mate zoomed off ahead of me. I underestimated his speed, ended up he was four miles ahead of me so I was able to crank up the speed and chase him down. Even raced up the hill for the last time, well I say raced , made it to the top faster than before. From then on in it was easy. The last quarter another of his mates joined us so I was able to relax and do my thing. My job was done I had helped him complete his challenge and hit my goal too. Ended in the pub quick pint then ride home. Thats when the lack of energy hit, needed a quick at the shop for a well earned choc bar and then home to admiration of my wife and daughters.

If you read this and enjoy let me know.... If you want to know about the challenges there is a page on Facebook http://www.facebook....id=234917282648 

For those of you who have done it well done, for those of you about to do it good luck. At the end it is worth it, then you get to do it all again :-)


----------

